# The Graver Side of Tools



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2014)

During the making of the infill panel plane I decided to get the lever cap hand engraved by Ian at CHALCO using the Copperplate script so common at the time.

I am still going to do this as I realise this skill is born of talent and years of experience and something I couldn't possibly do anywhere near as well...but...I was still interested in the technique so I decided to do a bit of research.

I had put this off but my interest was rekindled by a bootfair find in the form of a rather nice old ship's telescope a few weeks back.

The telescope was engraved in EXACTLY the way I wanted the lever cap to be done...isn't this just beautiful....







The first thing I always do in any research is to ask the experts and it would appear that the graver tools used to do this vary from very cheap ones to some lovely old examples. Two makers from the past stood out. Namely EZRA BOWMAN of LANCASTER PENNSYLVANIA - USA and VAUTIER of GENEVA - SWITZERLAND.

I then moved on to research these makers and they obviously command the sort of prices other fine tools do.

But there are little orphans around and again FleaBay USA was my friend and I am now the proud owner of an EZRA BOWMAN one....






This tool is from that magical era where care was taken to make even the most basic of tools for the craftsman and it really is a beauty...






The graver steel which is made of hardened tool or nowadays HSS is laid in the groove and pushed up so that the brass cone collar springs against one edge and holds it in place. A simple yet elegant idea.

So I decided to make a set of these starting with a prototype. Clearly, a hard wood is require as these are very delicate instruments so I opted for either African Ebony or Boxwood or both. As I had just received some of the former and having never worked it before I decided to use this first.

So Old Taylor was fired up to cut the stock down to a rough shape...






I'm not much of a turner so delicate stuff on here is beyond me so the rough shape was where I stopped...






I then transferred this over to the metal lathe where various cutters and angles were used to fashion the rest of the tool shape....






I have to cut the accurate groove yet but so far I'm fairly happy the way this is turning out...






I have yet to receive the VAUTIER ones....but for now I will finish this prototype complete with brass collar.

If it works ok..I think I might make a silver one too! 8) 

If there are any engravers out there who want to chip in then feel free...I am really fascinated by this old traditional skill.

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2014)

The groove proved to be rather easy to do...






Now I'm off to make the graver itself...I have a little jig for those!

Jim


----------



## Racers (2 Sep 2014)

Cracking shine on that ebony Jimi.

Not something I would attempt engraving I would get the smelling wrong

Pete


----------



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2014)

Racers":3qikbb1c said:


> Cracking shine on that ebony Jimi.
> 
> Not something I would attempt engraving I would get the smelling wrong
> 
> Pete



It's a sealing coat of button polish Pete...

Once it's hardened off I'm going to cut it back a bit.

It will adopt a natural shine anyway from the palm in use.


Jim


----------



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2014)

Ok...note to self...don't forget to part the THIN bit BEFORE parting the thick bit! (homer) 











Yup...snapped and left me short but I quite like the mistake as it fits my hand perfectly!






So...now to make another one without the mistake and shape and sharpen a few graver steels and see how they work...

Oh..and make the collar...brass I think.

More later.

Jimi


----------



## rileytoolworks (2 Sep 2014)

A most serendipitous accident Jim!
The graver looks quality. I can't wait to see your first effort at engraving.
Any thoughts on the brass cone yet?
Looking forwrard to getting to have a play with this wee thing.

All the best.
Adam.


----------



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2014)

rileytoolworks":1dzb4pnn said:


> A most serendipitous accident Jim!
> The graver looks quality. I can't wait to see your first effort at engraving.
> Any thoughts on the brass cone yet?
> Looking forwrard to getting to have a play with this wee thing.
> ...



Thanks mate....I have ordered some 1mm brass and will make a cone former of the same taper and then roll the brass around that.

The steel stays put when you hold the tool anyway but when you let go it falls out! The cone is just there to prevent that and I think my one will just rotate to lock.

I think that hammering the brass around the cone will harden it...that seems to be the consensus. 

What's your experience?


Jim


----------



## AndyT (2 Sep 2014)

Nice one Jim!

You seem to have found a whole new slope to explore!

I look forward to seeing some beautifully engraved tools added to the KT range...


----------



## jimi43 (2 Sep 2014)

AndyT":39nrhke0 said:


> Nice one Jim!
> 
> You seem to have found a whole new slope to explore!
> 
> I look forward to seeing some beautifully engraved tools added to the KT range...



HA! Well at least this is one slope where I can't afford to stray off piste mate...

Otherwise the letters will be a little wonky!! :mrgreen: 

Adam and I are going to be working on this in concert and I think I can start to see some modernisation here akin to his skill with the steel/wood harmony of his (now famous and beautiful) awl!

I don't think either of us know where this is going but it's going to be downhill all the way! :mrgreen: 

Jimi


----------



## n0legs (3 Sep 2014)

Well I've just found my new "must read" topic.
Cheers Jimi.


----------



## swagman (3 Sep 2014)

Great job Jimi. You have some wonderful skills. 

Stewie;


----------



## bugbear (3 Sep 2014)

jimi43":5pqsng7r said:


> This tool is from that magical era where care was taken to make even the most basic of tools for the craftsman and it really is a beauty...



How did a Graver of all things end up with initials hacked in with a blunt rusty nail?!

Edit; found some period graver sharpening instructions;

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/11/29 ... ur-graver/

Complete with flattened oilstone, sorry "oyl-ſtone", flattened tool back ("whet that ſide very flat and even"), and flat bevels ("whetted very flat and ſloping")

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (3 Sep 2014)

You may this patent informative:

https://www.google.com/patents/US399641 ... CB8Q6AEwAA

Hmm. The patent and some googling appear to imply that the design needs special blades.

BugBear


----------



## jimi43 (5 Sep 2014)

Ok...having researched the modern version of the steel side which is the way I want to go with this tool...I decided to make the other handle..in English boxwood.

English box is without doubt my most favourite wood to work. It's like working cream...






I just love the way the silken threads come off the sharp steel,

I did most of the taper shaping on Old Taylor and then moved over to the Sieg C6B to finish it off...






The taper was the same as before as was the groove.....but I think I may have to use longer stock as the space available between centres is a nightmare!






But we got there in the end!











The thing I like the most about boxwood is the figuring...






...and this time I managed to get the parting order correctly and ended up with a longer shaft...






...although ALFIE didn't seem that impressed....






...he was watching out for Postman Keith who was supposed to be bringing the brass....






...he really is quite a clever dog!

So we now have the brass...it's 1 mm thick stuff...CZ108 so should bend pretty well.

After seeking advice about this bending malarky...I created a former also out of a box offcut with a concave recess the same shape as the taper using a bullnose mill.

I also found out that one of the Perfect Handle screwdrivers I have actually had the same taper so that will form the positive side of the press....







...like that.

By slowly advancing the brass and pressing it in the 52 1/2 I use for my name stamp....I managed to slowly form the shape...






I had to stop at this point as it was getting late but I will bend it all the way around and then cut off the excess level to form the locking sleeve.

More later after the weekend probably.

Jimi (and ALFIE!)


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 Sep 2014)

Looking good Jim.
I've started drafting out a set of mini rollers to use when I have a go.
Will you be engraving the sleeve?

That's a lovely bit of box you've got there mate.
Did you scrape the groove in?

I think I'll be using a die grinder in the toolpost (that's the current thinking anyhow).

All the best.

Adam.


----------



## jimi43 (6 Sep 2014)

rileytoolworks":2mj4umzo said:


> Looking good Jim.
> I've started drafting out a set of mini rollers to use when I have a go.
> Will you be engraving the sleeve?
> 
> ...



Thanks Adam.

Well...I may try to engrave....worth a go eh!!?

The groove is V cutter in tool post on side....lock chuck spindle then run V cutter back and forth via compound slide to maintain taper plane.

I'll send you some box too...plus enough to make a box awl for my 'best' work.

The tapered sleeve rolling is the biggest issue...very difficult...I"m sure I'm missing a trick here.

Cheers mate

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (12 Sep 2014)

Folding and hammering a piece of brass even if it is 1 mm into a cone has to be the most scratchy head time I've spent lately.

Various attempts at pressing formers and clamps only achieved partial success....and all along I knew that the solution was to make a steel tapered former but I was still hoping there was another solution.

There wasn't!

So I bit the bullet yet again today...and turned steel for the first time.

Well that was fun!






Ok...being totally naff at this steel turning lark..the taper took me the better part of an afternoon and serious RSI...but it worked!!

(apologies for the focus here...it was late)....






Anyway...not perfect...I have to finish the sleeve off but it darn well works brilliantly!






...locks and holds the little HSS graver cutter in place...






....and bearing in mind I have NO IDEA how to do this engraving malarky....






....not a bad start!!

Adam...I'll pop it in the post to you...can you send me your address please via PM?

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## rileytoolworks (14 Sep 2014)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## lanemaux (14 Sep 2014)

Looking good Jimi , loving the wood , the brass . Now a little study on the arcane art of engraving seems warranted and then no metal surface shall be immune from beautification. Following along with anticipation amigo mio . This is gonna be fun.


----------



## bugbear (15 Sep 2014)

Watching (yet another...) episode of "How It's Made", I saw the making of Blanc Pain watches.

_Very_ expensive.

The rotor of the self winding mechanism is engraved (and can be custom engraved to order, if you think the basic watch isn't expensive enough).

All the gravers being used were just in simple wooden handles, held by a tang.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njcdITiWWyM

(about 7:00 into the video)

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (15 Sep 2014)

Interesting video - pity it didn't show how some of the components were made rather than just the assemble?


Rod


----------



## bugbear (15 Sep 2014)

Harbo":3c6dkmfc said:


> Interesting video - pity it didn't show how some of the components were made rather than just the assemble?
> 
> 
> Rod



Agreed, heartily.

I suspect it was a lot less manual, and they wanted to emphasise "hand made".

BugBear


----------

